# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Hannover Messe, Hanover, Germany

## Airicist

Website - hannovermesse.de

youtube.com/hannovermesse

facebook.com/hannovermesse.fanpage

twitter.com/hannover_messe

linkedin.com/showcase/hannovermesse

instagram.com/hannover_messe

Hannover Messe on Wikipedia

Hannover Messe 2022, April 25 - 29, 2022

Hannover Messe 2021, April 12 - 16, 2021

Hannover Messe 2019, April 1 - 5, 2019

Hannover Messe 2018, April 23 - 27, 2018

Hannover Messe 2017, April 24 - 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Highlights of the HANNOVER MESSE 2014 

Published on Apr 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

HANNOVER MESSE - ComVac 2015 (english) 

Published on May 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

HANNOVER MESSE in 100 seconds - 12 April 2015 

Published on Apr 14, 2015




> Highlight Tour for the Press. One day before the opening of HANNOVER MESSE the first innovations were presented to the press.

----------


## Airicist

HANNOVER MESSE in 100 seconds - 13 April 2015 

Published on Apr 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Opening HANNOVER MESSE 2015 

Published on Apr 14, 2015




> HANNOVER MESSE 2015 was ceremoniously opened by German Chancellor Angela Merkel, together with India’s Prime Minister Narendra Modi.

----------


## Airicist

HANNOVER MESSE in 100 seconds - 17 April 2015 

Published on Apr 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HANNOVER MESSE 2016

Published on Jul 2, 2015




> Hannover/Germany - 25 - 29 April 2016

----------


## Airicist

Industrie 4.0: Say hello to your robot colleague

Published on Apr 29, 2016




> Autonomous, intelligent, and self-learning: A new generation of robots is taking over factories around the world. They work with their human colleagues more closely and safely than ever before. Sensors and image recognition technology make it possible. Images from HANNOVER MESSE 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Hannover Messe 2016 - highlights

Published on May 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

HANNOVER MESSE 2016: The Best Scenes

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> IT systems, materials, robots, power grids: everything is becoming intelligent in the age of integrated industry. HANNOVER MESSE 2016 brought together innovations of all sizes from the entire industry. This was something that US President Barack Obama did not want to miss out on.

----------

